

Online ad growth cut in half - U.S. Advertising Expenditures Declined 1.6 Percent in First Half 2008 - nickb
http://www.tns-mi.com/news/09242008.htm

======
arockwell
I'm not seeing where it says that online ad growth was cut in half. Instead,
the article implies that online ads are growing:

"For the half year, Internet display advertising expenditures increased 8.0
percent as marketers continued to expand their online programs."

~~~
fallentimes
It was supposed to grow much faster than that...well, according to the
analysts anyway.

~~~
geuis
yeah I'm calling shennigans on the title

------
fallentimes
but but but our projections models say...

